# Come on September 6th.  Only 20 More Days til "Over the Field!"



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 7, 2008)

Rabbit season is just a memory.  Turkey season is long gone.  With one exception, the fishing on Lanier has stunk this year.  I caught a 32.3 lb (certified at 31.25 frozen) flathead catfish while crappie fishing that is the lake record.

I can't wait to get a chance to blast away at those little grey rockets.


----------



## Lane Morrell (May 8, 2008)

I can't wait to sit out there and sweat.  It is such a fun sport for many people.  I take advantage of every invite I get.  Where else can you wear shorts, boots, and camo and fit in?


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 8, 2008)

I am with you. Can't beat a hot September afternoon and even hotter shooting at doves.


----------



## Lane Morrell (May 8, 2008)

Do ya'll shoot pay hunts?  


I get invited to go on pay hunts because I have friends who have them.  I also get to go on some hunts with some older men that we have made close friends with over the years.  

Do ya'll have a dog that you hunt with?

I dove hunt with a German Shorthair.  She does not bring the bird all the way back to me, but I usually find them.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 9, 2008)

We plant our own field every year. I also have another hunt I go on with some people I know.


----------



## Lane Morrell (May 9, 2008)

Dustin,  
Do you shoot the same field every year?


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 9, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> Dustin,
> Do you shoot the same field every year?



Yep it has been planted for doves since before I was born.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 10, 2008)

GaTrapper said:


> Im looking forward to it also.  Is Sept 6th when dove comes in?  I always thought it came in on Sept 1st.



It's always the first Saturday in September.   It could be the 1st, or it could be the 7th, depending on the calendar year.  Some years, Labor Day Monday is part of dove season.  Some years, like this year, it isn't.  That sucks, because I have Labor Day off and won't be able to shoot.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 24, 2008)

I just had to figure out the countdown.  15 weeks from today.  I can't wait to hear

"Over the field!!!"

"Treeline!!!"

"Corner!!!"

"Low Bird!!!"

And all that good stuff.


----------



## coveyrise90 (May 25, 2008)

I live in Dothan, AL and the season does not open here until mid October. I am thinking about getting my GA license and going to shoot around Albany, Bainbridge, Donalsonville, etc.

Adam


----------



## Lane Morrell (May 26, 2008)

We planted one of our deer food plots last year in wheat.  We planted in some 6 year old pines, and there is a 4 acre pond right beside the pines.  Yesterday, while planting sorghum in another plot, we saw at least 40 to 50 different pairs of dove going to the wheat.  We also saw 6 different pair of quail in the wheat.  Last week, my hunting buddy ran 2 does out of the wheat.  We got the idea to plant wheat and let it head out last year.  My hunting buddy had a five acre field beside his house that was planted in wheat.  The owners planted pecan trees in the field and left wheat planted between the rows of trees.  I swear last August, there were between 500 to 600 dove using the wheat for feed.  So we decided to use all wheat in our food plots for deer.  They are all on the edges of fields.  So far it seems to be working just like we planned it.  Hopefully, we have gave the dove a reason to stay on our land.  Plenty of cover, water, and feed.  Come on bird season!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammock (May 26, 2008)

Lane, I don't think they pay you to chat on-line and how did you get that wheat seed it better not be ags 2000 or 2010.


----------



## Lane Morrell (May 26, 2008)

It was Fleming cleanings.  I know someone that works at a seed processor.  I get paid to put up with folks like you and Morris, so I need to get a little sanity!


----------



## Lane Morrell (May 30, 2008)

Went to check my bird plots yesterday.  I saw numerous dove, and a couple pairs of quail.  I really think wheat is a good bird feed if you can let it head out and just stay there.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 2, 2008)

The best thing to do is to plant some sunflower plots as well.  Then about two weeks before the big shoot go down those rows with bags of sunflower seeds.  You'll have doves and the DNR coming in droves..........


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jun 3, 2008)

DNR coming in droves

That don't sound to fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 7, 2008)

13 weeks from today.  Woo Hoo.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jun 9, 2008)

It's amazing how some people love to deer hunt, and some love to shoot birds.  I enjoy deer hunting.  I hate deer sitting.(know what I mean?)  I truly enjoy shooting dove.  If it will fly, I enjoy shooting at it.  But, dove hunting is my personal favorite.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 9, 2008)

Man I can't wait.


----------



## hogana (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh yes, it is quite an obsession that we have --this dove thing.  I think about it about every 30 minutes, I constantly go through my dove hunting clothes, putting together just the right outfits with the perfect hats for each weather condition imaginable. I check sporting goods stores and catalogues for dove hunting equipment.  I will shoot sporting clays this Saturday and at least every two weeks, thinking mostly of dove shoots.  The wait drives me crazy.


----------



## Wing Shootin (Jun 12, 2008)

One of my buddies told me that the season opener has been changed to Labor Day weekend. Is that correct????????


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 13, 2008)

Wing Shootin said:


> One of my buddies told me that the season opener has been changed to Labor Day weekend. Is that correct????????



According to GON, opening day is 9/6.  Labor day is 9/1.


----------



## Lurch (Jun 14, 2008)

just got back from a little tune up for this upcoming dove season in argentina. had a blast. if ya'll ever get the chance to go to argentina, do not turn it down. it is worth the trip. pics below.


----------



## hogana (Jun 14, 2008)

Great googley moogely.  That's alot of doves.  Did you use autoloaders or twin tube guns?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 15, 2008)

One time before I die, I'd love to go to Argentina.  I hear shells are about $10 a box, and you could easily shoot 100 boxes a day if you wanted to.  I couldn't care less about big game hunting out of state, but if I can ever spare $8-10K, I want to go dove hunting in Argentina.


----------



## Lurch (Jun 16, 2008)

we used a semi auto beretta 20 gauge. don't think the shoulder would hold up to shooting a 12 gauge that many times in four days.
the shells are high down there ($11 a box after you shoot your first 2,000 shells) the first 2,000 are included in the price of the hunt.


----------



## ClintW (Jun 16, 2008)

Argentina Dove Hunt for sale cheap 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=197308&highlight=argentina


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 16, 2008)

hey eddy ..... redo the thread title an count down the days ever chance ya get !!!!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish I could take that trip.  My son just had tubes put back in his ears, so there went my money.  Maybe one day we'll be able to go together.  COME ON DOVE SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 23, 2008)

Less than 11 weeks now boys.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jun 24, 2008)

It won't get here fast enough for me!


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Jun 24, 2008)

Check out Uruguay if you want to hunt South America...more affordable than Argentina, and just as many birds.


----------



## Toffy (Jun 24, 2008)

*2 fund-raiser hunts this year*

There are two fund-raiser dove hunts this year out I-20 east, south of Washington GA.
The details are in GON and the proceeds fund kids dove shoots run by GONetwork.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jun 28, 2008)

Where ya at Eddy?  10 weeks to go.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm here Lane.  69 days and counting now.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 29, 2008)

I love dove hunting, but with a Sept 6th opener that only leaves me with 1 weekend of dove hunting since bow season starts the following weekend


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll most likely spend opening morning of bow season on a dove field somewhere.  I won't bow hunt until Monday afternoon for the first time due to my weekend work schedule.  It's too dang hot to be taking time off until mid to late October, so I mostly hunt Mondays and Tuesdays and Wednesday mornings until gun season.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 3, 2008)

How many more days Eddy?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 4, 2008)

9 weeks (63 days) from tomorrow.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 4, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> 9 weeks (63 days) from tomorrow.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey ya'll, what size shot do you shoot?  I prefer 3 1/4, 1 1/4 , #7.5or #8.  I try to shoot the same thing all year long.  I really like to try and shoot the same brand that I start the year with.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> Hey ya'll, what size shot do you shoot?  I prefer 3 1/4, 1 1/4 , #7.5or #8.  I try to shoot the same thing all year long.  I really like to try and shoot the same brand that I start the year with.




Honestly, whatever is the cheapest.  Seems to work for me.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jul 6, 2008)

I normally have to work the sat of Labor Day..so Im going to try a field this year..Havent been since my Dad passed away...


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 7, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> Hey ya'll, what size shot do you shoot?  I prefer 3 1/4, 1 1/4 , #7.5or #8.  I try to shoot the same thing all year long.  I really like to try and shoot the same brand that I start the year with.



I shoot whatever I have around.  If I don't have any around, then I buy whatever is cheapest.  I shoot a Rem. 11-87 and a Rem. 1100 with Comp-N-Choke tubes.  I usually use the IC tube, and can knock the birds down at 40+ yards with 3 dram 1-oz 8's.  I kill a few more with heavier loads, but they aren't worth the price difference.

That said, I did some trading this year, and I've got 8 boxes of Winchester Skeet Loads 3 1/8 dram 1 1/8-oz 8's to start the season with.  When they run out, I've got some Remington 3 dram 1-oz loads left over from last year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 8, 2008)

nothin' says "Southern" like bbq and a 90+ degree dove shoot.  Its the only type of hunting I've ever skipped a wedding for. 

not much in life that I love more than dove hunting.  not much in life I love eating more than fried doves, either.

Lane, I shoot a 20 ga 1100, 26" IC.  (in the market for a 28" mod as well.)  I like to shoot Remington SureShot Heavy Dove, 1 oz shot, 7 1/2.  However, I have no problem shooting the cheap stuff either...  Those 4 packs of Winchester Super-X for $18 at Wal Mart are hard to beat if you're just slinging lead.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 11, 2008)

8 weeks from tomorrow! 

Oh the adrenalin rush I get when that first bird gets smoked on opening day! 

I can't wait!!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya'll, I've noticed that my averages have picked up over the last two years in total numbers killed shooting the same shells every time.  I have shot the whatever I can find shells all of my life.  I have had some o. k. luck with them.  But, I swear I have shot with 3, of 3 1/8 drams of powder, and it seems as if you can hear the shot bouncing off of their backs.  

That is something else that I love about shooting dove.  The "what if shots!"  Ya'll know the ones I'm talken bout.  When you stand around kicking the haybale, cause you had'em cooken in the grease before they ever got too you.  And you shoot 3 times as they buzz your head, and miss every one.  It is so fummy to watch others shoot, and then hear them give every excuse you can name in the book for why they missed.  I am guilty of it myself.  I have watched a guy shoot 3 birds in a row, with 3 shots, only to miss 5 in a row, and start looking down his barrel to make absolutely sure it ain't bent.  That is hilarous to me.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 12, 2008)

56 more days and 1 hour.  Whoo Hoo.  I  can't wait.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 12, 2008)

*can you kill them with a little gun????*

If there are a good number of birds on the field try a .410 or 28 Gauge


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Charlie,

I do good to get a limit with my 12 gauge.  I opened the 6th box a few years ago and only killed 13 (a kid claimed one of my birds, so I shot another).

Late in the season last year, I killed 8 one morning before 11 (had to leave) and had shells left in the 2nd box.  That's probably the best I ever did, accuracy-wise.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> That is something else that I love about shooting dove.  The "what if shots!"  Ya'll know the ones I'm talken bout.  When you stand around kicking the haybale, cause you had'em cooken in the grease before they ever got too you.  And you shoot 3 times as they buzz your head, and miss every one.  It is so fummy to watch others shoot, and then hear them give every excuse you can name in the book for why they missed.  I am guilty of it myself.  I have watched a guy shoot 3 birds in a row, with 3 shots, only to miss 5 in a row, and start looking down his barrel to make absolutely sure it ain't bent.  That is hilarous to me.



I figure a dove can make a fool out of man more than any other bird out there, perhaps save a turkey.

The key is to be selective with your shots, but unless the birds are pouring into a field, you end up taking a bunch of shots that you probably had no business taking... just to smell the powder.  But, oh how I love it.  

In heaven I'll quail hunt in the morning and shoot doves as the sun fades... every day.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 14, 2008)

You know Doc, that don't sound to bad.


----------



## CraigM (Jul 15, 2008)

I use a Remington 1100 28" barrel IM choke and Remington Express #9 shot


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya'll reckon how many doves have been killed with an 1100 or 870 wingmaster in the last 35 years?  I bet it is a crazy number.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> Ya'll reckon how many doves have been killed with an 1100 or 870 wingmaster in the last 35 years?  I bet it is a crazy number.



my Dad's been shooting an 1100 in 16 ga since he was 16 years old.  He'll be 54 in August.  Lord knows how many have fallen in front of that barrel.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 17, 2008)

I love shooting those purple shells.  I had a double barrel 16 that was my grandfathers gun.  I was about 10 and was dove hunt with older friends one day.  I messed up and pulled both triggers, and busted(burst?) my nose.  The man I was with thought I had shot myself because there was so much blood.  Those were the days.


----------



## bhamby (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm about to go nuts waitin,saw about 20 on a powerline today just teasin me.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 18, 2008)

8 weeks men.  I'm listening to Blues Traveler's The Mountains Win Again, and counting down the days on the calender. Ya'll, life is great now, but it will soon be much funner!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 18, 2008)

I can already smell the powder...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I just had to figure out the countdown.  15 weeks from today.  I can't wait to hear
> 
> "Over the field!!!"
> 
> ...



You left one out Eddy..........."Hey ya'll here comes da  "man".....................RUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 20, 2008)

I didn't know you were supposed to yell when you see da man.  I just assumed you were supposed to run.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> I didn't know you were supposed to yell when you see da man.  I just assumed you were supposed to run.



Rookie...............you gotta warn your buds.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 21, 2008)

I always took it, your warning was when you stepped on the field!


----------



## benhull (Jul 21, 2008)

So this means we start shooting on Sunday(6th) at noon?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> I didn't know you were supposed to yell when you see da man.  I just assumed you were supposed to run.



every man for himself...

be honest... who here has ever had to whittle a makeshift plug for their gun in the field?


----------



## head buster (Jul 21, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> my Dad's been shooting an 1100 in 16 ga since he was 16 years old.  He'll be 54 in August.  Lord knows how many have fallen in front of that barrel.




My dad's got a 1100 thathe's has since he was about 15-16  as well and lord only know how many birds he's killed with it. He shot a goose with it this past year with 7 1/2 never thought he'd kill it. Later dad bought me a 1100 for Christmas and I haven't killed as many birds with it has he has his but I've dropped my share and also killed my first duck with it. Those are great all around guns!!


----------



## benhull (Jul 21, 2008)

a piece of corn stalk works wonders when you forget your plug and the GW is on his way.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 21, 2008)

A small pine limb worked one day for me.  I have a 20 ga. 870 that I forgot didn't have a plug.  Worked well enough that I didn't get a ticket.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 21, 2008)

Not having the plug aint as bad as not being able to count. Thats why I take my fat girlfriend and let her count them. They threw me out of school for having to much fun with my parents money.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2008)

head buster said:


> My dad's got a 1100 thathe's has since he was about 15-16  as well and lord only know how many birds he's killed with it. He shot a goose with it this past year with 7 1/2 never thought he'd kill it. Later dad bought me a 1100 for Christmas and I haven't killed as many birds with it has he has his but I've dropped my share and also killed my first duck with it. Those are great all around guns!!



Dude, your dad shot a goose with 7 1/2 lead? You are so busted.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 22, 2008)

These two pictures came from Thanksgiving last year.  My friends son Big Lane,(I'm Little Lane to him) shoots a youth 870.  He probably shot and killed 15 over 3 hunts.  It is one of my favorite pictures.  DIE HARD is all I can say.

The last picture is of all of the birds killed by myself, and one of my friends over 2 days at Thanksgiving.  We killed two limits each over 2 days.


----------



## RUEUST (Jul 24, 2008)

My dad bought me an 1100 for my 16th birthday(1979) for $199 at JC Penny. I have been a hard core dove shooter since I was 12. I shot that gun so many time the insides started falling out every time I shot. I sold it at a gun show for $265 in1995. Bought a Browning B80 because my best friend had just bought one. Use it (well tryed)for 5 years thinking it was just me. Sold it and bought an 11-87 (my present gun). First time on the field it was like ole times again. Them doves didn't stand a chance again. Funny how a gun can or can't fit you. Heard of custom guns but not for me and this ole boys skinny billfold. 
   All this dove hunting talk brings back so many memories. When I had the places to go I used to hunt them 3 or 4 days a week, first season and 1 or 2 days in the second season, with 20 or 30 friends gathered, at times, all over south GA. Now it is just a few friend in a 2 acre field planted in sunflower and millet. Dove hunting seems to me to be more social than any other type of hunting or fishing.  I am so excited another opening day is just around the corner. I have not missed a opening day of dove season since I was 12. And I truely thank God for the health and ability to say that.   
See ya'll in the field.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 27, 2008)

Please tell me our thread isn't dying.  Wheres Eddy?  I don't want to post the days, that's Eddys job.  Where you at Eddy?


----------



## chase870 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just a tease for him


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> Please tell me our thread isn't dying.  Wheres Eddy?  I don't want to post the days, that's Eddys job.  Where you at Eddy?



Eddy!  Where you at?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I've been having computer issues with my laptop.  I finally gave up on it and hooked my desktop back up.  My laptop got so slow that this site just wasn't any fun anymore.  I guess I'm going to have to take it to someone or guess used to being over here in the corner on the desktop again.

I've updated the countdown.  It's less than 6 weeks now.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't wait for it. Also can't wait to yell "over your head"


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome back Eddy.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been having computer issues with my laptop.  I finally gave up on it and hooked my desktop back up.  My laptop got so slow that this site just wasn't any fun anymore.  I guess I'm going to have to take it to someone or guess used to being over here in the corner on the desktop again.
> 
> I've updated the countdown.  It's less than 6 weeks now.



Had me worried!  I didn't want to have to bust out the calendar!


----------



## chase870 (Aug 1, 2008)

These are on the line and waiting for my fat girlfriend, she gets excietd about the count down


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 2, 2008)

5 weeks and 18 minutes boys.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 2, 2008)

They started pulling corn on my place yesterday.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, isn't it a little early to start combining corn?  The birds will have eaten most of the spillage up before opening day.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 6, 2008)

Eddy, I went yesterday and saw bout 50 birds in the field.    I hope they will stay, but thats how it goes.  My friend drives the grain wagon for the farmer.  He said he had some problems with the dump arm, so I will see some corn in the field where the semi stayed.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 6, 2008)

The field I shoot is looking pretty good.  He said the wheat looks average and the rows of corn that were planted for cover are looking really good.  He usually burns the field a week or so before the season starts as well and the field is awesome after that.  He said there were about 100 or so in the field today eating on the wheat that was knocked off by the sprayer.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, only 26 more days now.  If I can find a good place to shoot, I'd rather dove hunt than bow hunt opening week of bow season.


----------



## head buster (Aug 11, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Okay, only 26 more days now.  If I can find a good place to shoot, I'd rather dove hunt than bow hunt opening week of bow season.



I'm with you Eddy. I went to shoot birds instead of bow hunting last year on opening day. Maybe I'll do the same this year.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 11, 2008)

I dove hunted opening day of bow last year and will again this year also.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 11, 2008)

I can deer hunt when it ain't dove season.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 11, 2008)

too hot to deer hunt anyways.

so is the new, 15-bird limit in effect?  or is it still 12 birds? (like I care...)


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 18, 2008)

20 days, 11 hours, and 17 minutes now boys.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 18, 2008)

What is the most fun part of dove hunting for everone?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> What is the most fun part of dove hunting for everone?



I just love the social aspect of all bird hunting, but especially doves.  I love hollering across the field to all of my friends and family members, walking over and chewing the rag during the slow times, ragging on a buddy after he misses 3 times, listening to a college football game on the radio, eating bbq, etc.  

Killing a pile of birds is sure fun, but I've never had a bad dove shoot, even when I only killed 1 or 2.


----------



## head buster (Aug 20, 2008)

I always hunt with my dad and brother on opening day then it seems like we're on our own afterwards. but we all hunt close together and rag each other on misses and such. Dad always take a radio and updates us on the games. The food is always great and making new friends is a bonus.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 20, 2008)

I enjoy being around people.  The social aspect of dove hunting is what I enjoy.  We always get together before and after we shoot.  Usually afterwards has a adult beverage involved.  Thats when the trash talking really gets going.  I enjoy the sport of shooting something flying as well.  I really love enjoy grilling some of them dove breast with my little recipe also.  It don't get much better that that to me.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 20, 2008)

for me, quail go on the grill, but doves get the deep fryer.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 25, 2008)

12 days counting today.  We may have to have boats to shoot around here.  I am scared what this will do to our dove fields.  Some of our areas have had over 20" of rain.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 25, 2008)

I am ready. Went and checked our field yesterday and even in the pouring rain doves were everywhere.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 25, 2008)

Just over 11 days and 12 hours now guys.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Sep 2, 2008)

I just can't let  this one die boys.  Counting today, we ain't got to wait but 5 more days.


----------



## Mlrtime (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep, and praying already that Hannah don't mess up Saturday for us


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 2, 2008)

My trigger finger is itchy


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been shooting a good bit of clays to get ready.  Shot some skeet at Tom Lowe 2 weeks ago, shot some 5-stand at Etowah Valley Friday, and shot another round of skeet Sunday at South River.  That 5-stand is a lot of fun.  

I'm hoping it'll be nice and overcast Saturday.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Sep 4, 2008)

Anybody been swinging the gun a little?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 5, 2008)

Just under 35 hours now boys and girls.  I got me a new mojo the other day (I've got 2 now).  I'll lay all my gear out tomorrow before work.  We're leaving at 6 Saturday morning to drive to Oglethorpe County.  We hope to be putting out buckets by 8, then snooze in the truck for a couple of hours until they open the skeet range around 10.  Here's my gear list.

Rem 1100, 28" bbl, IC comp-n-choke tube
Rem 11-87 SP, 26" bbl, MOD comp-n-choke tube
Choke tube case with factory tubes, just in case
Extra O-rings, just in case
Flat of shells
Dove vest and shell belt
5 Stools/Buckets (to reserve several spots for me and my buddy until we make sure of where the birds are flying, then I'll pull the extras)
2 Mojo Decoys
Extra AA batteries
Box of stationary decoys
Snake boots
Radio (to listen to UGA game)
Book (to read in truck in case of rain)
Large cooler full of ice (to keep in truck)
Small cooler (sprayed camo) full of drinks and ice (to take on the field)


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 5, 2008)

Just 23 hours now.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 5, 2008)

Dang, these last 2 hours and 45 minutes have passed slowly.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Sep 5, 2008)

Count it down, Brother Eddy.  It won't be long now.


----------

